# Enneagram in Pictures



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

How do you picturing enneagram in your mind?


In my mind:

Type 1









Type 2









Type 3









Type 4









Type 5









Type 6









Type 7









Type 8









Type 9


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Type 1

















Type 2









Type 3









Type 4









Type 5









Type 6









Type 7









Type 8









Type 9


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Type 1:




















Type 2:










Type 3:












Type 4:












Type 5:










Type 6:










Type 7:










Type 8:









Type 9:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

@Vivid Melody and @Nymma :
I find it very interesting that your ideas is pictured in symbols, while I use real human (concrete) pictures.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*Type 1 _________________________*









*Type 2 ______________________*









*Type 3____________*









*Type 4_____________________*









*Type 5_________*









*Type 6*









*Type 7___________________*









*Type 8*









Type 9*______________________*


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Type 1









Type 2









Type 3









Type 4









Type 5









Type 6









Type 7









Type 8









Type 9


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1w9










1w2










2w1










2w3










3w2










3w4


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Type 1:










Type 2:










Type 3:










Type 4:










Type 5:










Type 6:










Type 7:










Type 8:










Type 9:


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

type 2









Type 3









type 4


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm afraid of some of the views of Type 7. Here's what I actually picture:

*7*









Or any of these:




























* Everyone else:*









I'll stop tooting my own horn now (no pun intended) =P


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Oohh .. This is stereotype heaven !! I wanna play too 

Type 1:









Type 2:









Type 3:









Type 4:









Type 5:









Type 6:









Type 7:









Type 8:









Type 9:









Note: All of the above are purely stereotypical depictions - and some of them are sarcastic, while others are in jest.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Oohh .. This is stereotype heaven !! I wanna play too


I don't think this thread stereotypes much, at least not intrinsically.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Parties? Paris hilton? ppffft.


type seven -


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

male 7w6
- bright colors
- exotic
- may be wearing a T shirt with a funny joke
- long-ish hair
- big, puppy dog eyes
- generally either fat or skinny
- light, fun, jovial presence 
- constantly grinning
- drawn to the ridiculous

male 7w8
- slightly androgynous (this is also true of female 7w8s) 
- shaggy, styled hair
- outfit displaying subtle artistic flair
- generally has a necklace with a jewel or a tooth (this goes along with the slight androgyny. female 7w8s will often decorate themselves with 1 or a few male accessories) 
- often seen wearing leather
- aviators
- generally has a "rugged" appearence
- often muscular (or at least in shape)
- clearly sexual presence
- simultaneously looks aggressive yet friendly


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*One*









*Two*









*Three*









*Four* wing three









*Four* wing five









*Five*









*Six* wing five









*Six* wing seven









*Seven* wing six









*Seven* wing eight









*Eight*









*Nine*


----------

